# Dads 335d M Sport - Winter Tire ?



## grigia (Oct 18, 2007)

My dad wants to purchase a new 2011 M Sport bad. 

Quick question - does he need dedicated snow tires?

I drove my 335 non sport through the Chicago winter and had no problem. 

Any suggestions? 

He may want to drive car to FL in winter months...


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

If he plans to drive in Chicago then yes, he does need winter tires.

I have a d with the sport package, and the car stays in the garage if it snows. If its cold, you have to be careful because the tires lose grip in temps < 40 F.

I've slid around corners on bone-dry pavement in the winter.

Next winter I will have a dedicated set of winter wheels/tires. One was scary enough.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

yup. I would go with dedicated winters. Just do a config on tirerack.com for 17s; tires, rims (rial salerno's) and TPMS sensors for about $1600. A good investment for a $50+K car.

This is my plan and I have the same car coming over the pond in late Oct.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I did the same for a set of 17" MSWs with 205-series Bridgestone Blizzaks for about $1350 shipped, including TPMS sensors. It's about the cheapast combination I could find. I take delivery of my car in early September.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have sports pkg but bought barely used set of m-sport wheels and summer Bridgestones. I installed 225 blizzaks on stock 17" rims and had no problems past winter in NJ. During one snow storm w/10+ inches of snow, my neighbor's camry w/all seasons were spinning out front wheels and I had no problems. 

I change all 4 wheels in about an hour myself. 

17" snow tires ride softer but it helps with winter pothole driving.

Look for used classifieds and craigslist also.


----------



## prentissra (Jan 28, 2010)

I ran 225/45/17 Dunlop WinterSport last winter and they were great.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

The other option is:

If a) you have more than 1 car in your household
and b) your employer allows it:

Work from home!

This would apply more to those in climates where the temperature does regularly stay below 40F and where it snows only a few times during the year.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a dedicated wheel set with Dunlop winter tires for my 335d. They made a world of difference during last winter in DC. I strongly recommend use of winter tires.


----------

